# متى يستخدم Gate Valve ومتى يستخدم Globe Valve ؟



## قسم ميكانيكا (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

أريد الفرق بين استخدام Gate Valve و Globe Valve ؟

طبعا لا أريد الفرق من حيث شكل كل واحد منهما أو تركيبه من الداخل لكن أريد متى يفضل استخدام Gate ومتى يفضل استخدام Globe

وشكرا


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (17 مارس 2009)

يستخدم ال GATE VALVE كوسيلة لغلق مرور المائع خلال المواسير
يستخدم ال Globe valve كوسيلة لعمل أتزان لسريان المائع خلال شبكة مواسير من فرع لآخر


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (17 مارس 2009)

Gate valve is a good valve for pipeline isolation
Globe valve is used to control the fluid that is why most of them has an actuator to control it according to fluid level, fluid pressure


----------



## خطاب داوود (17 مارس 2009)

يستخدم الكيت فالف لعملية الفتح والغلق الكلي حيث يتم قطع المائع في مجرى معين او يتم عزل المائع عن جزء معين بصورة كلية اما الكلوب فالف فيستخدم للسيطرة على ضغط المائع وكذلك على تدفق المائع وذالك من خلال التحكم على مقدار فتحة الصمام وبالتالي التحكم بمقدار الخنق الحاصل على المائع


----------



## قسم ميكانيكا (20 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...................


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد محمد هلالى (26 أغسطس 2009)

اخى العزيز ,ارى ان رد اخوانى على سؤالك هو سرد لما يجرى فى الواقع و يراعى عند التصميم دائما
gatevalve for isoltion 
globe valve for fluid controll
و لكن الرد القاطع و المقنع هو.....
1-النوع الاول تصميميا لغرض العزل و لو استخدم للتحكم ( condetionpartial open) سوف تتآكل سكينة البلف
بفعل النحر الناتج عن سرعة سريان المائع (الضغط الديناميكى) عموديا مباشرةعليها
2-عند غلق البلف لغرض العزل وعمل الصيانة و نتيجةالتآكل لا يعزل البلف و يفقد اهميتة )passing through
3-النوع الثانى لا يصلح للعزل و لكن للتحكم فقط -راجع تصميم الداخلى و تصميم البلج و اتجاة الضغط المؤثر عموديا 
من المائع عليها حيث مكن ترك البلف partial opeen ) بدون تآكل للبلج
4-اخيرا فى التطبيقات العملية دائما تجد بلف تحكم اى جلوبو يتبعة بلف عزل جيت للتامين علية
و اللة اعلم


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أغسطس 2009)

كويس جدا ياريت بقي صور ليهم عشان نوضح اكتر


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أغسطس 2009)

وادى الصور يا مهندسة عبير​gate valve


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااا جدا لصاحب السوال وكل من اجاب عليه لان فعلا استفدت


----------



## مهندس وعد (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الحلوة


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

Thanx alot useful informations go forward


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى ان يستفيد الجمىع لكم خالص تحياتى


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر على الفائدة , واحب ان اضيف رابط اخر لعله يكون اضافة للموضوع
http://engawe.info/globe-valve-vs-gate-valve


----------



## اللورد900 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

_الشكر الجزيل للجميع على الافاده...وفعلا اعضاء الموقع متعاونين بشكل كبير جدا_
_واشكركم مره اخرى والله الموفق_


----------



## مهنديان (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز 
دائما يستخدم الGate vale قبل Glob vale لان الاول بستخدم لاغراض الصيانة والثاني لغرض التحكم بضغط المائع كما في منضومة التبريد المائيةchilled water


----------



## ALWARWAR 1 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك ياأخي وجزاك عن المهندسين كل خير


----------



## hhhkhalil (29 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## engineer sameer (29 نوفمبر 2009)

زملائي المهندسين، تحية طيبة وبعد:
اردت أن أضيف معلومة لم أقرأها بالمشاركات، وهي أن صمام البوابة مقدار فقد الضغط عليه أقل من فقد الضغط على صمام (القلوب)، وقد يصل إلى أن يكون الضغط بعده مساويا للضغط قبله.
وشكرا.


----------



## ahmedxquria (5 ديسمبر 2009)

:56::30::30:بوووووووووركتم على هذه الاجوبة المتميزة:30::30::7:


----------



## محمد أبوخطوة (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاز


----------



## سمير شربك (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## aaamaaa (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السيد احمد (19 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## kareem moh (19 مايو 2010)

Thanks for the good information


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (19 مايو 2010)

أود إضافة هذا الموقع الياباني الذي يوضح عملية سريان المياه داخل البلوف عن طريق الفلاش...
http://www.tlv.com/global/TI/steam-theory/types-of-valves.html
الدعاء الدعاء الله يخليكم


----------



## سيفيل (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## sa'ad76 (20 مايو 2010)

بالنسبة الى السؤال التذي تم طرحة كثير من الناس من يقع في هذا الخطأ عند اختيار المحبس المفضل وكل محبس او صمام يستخدم لغرض معين وفي حالة معينة .
وكما تفضلوا اخواني الذين سبقوني ولكن اضيف ان محبس الـgate valve يستعمل غالبا في عملية قطع كامل لجريان المائع لعمل صيانة مثلا لمضخة تعطلت او عداد ماء اوتهريب حصل في مكان ما ... الخ .
اما بالنسبة الى الـglobe valve يستخدم عادة لعمل controlلشبكة معينة . واقصد الـcontrol هنا كعملية تحقيق ضغط معين او تدفق معين حسب المواصفات التي نحن بحاجة اليها . والسبب العلمي باننا نحتاج هذا النوع لهذا الغرض وليس النوع الاخر هو كما ذكرة المهندس محمد محمد هلالي مشكور .


----------



## jirar (20 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## جسر الأمل (20 مايو 2010)

الشكر للجميع على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ابوجليبيب (20 مايو 2010)

*[font=&quot]ممكن شرح مع الصورة[/font]*


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 أكتوبر 2010)

طب بالنسبه المحابس الثائى والثلاثى ما الفرق بينهم


----------



## اسحاق عمان (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عمراياد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

Globe Valve



 




Gate Valve


 





Gate Valve : is a valve that opens by lifting a gate from a path of fluid.​ 

Globe Valve : is a type of valve used for regulating flow in a pipe, consisting of a movable disk-type elelment and staionary ring seat in spherical body .Usually it is moved in and out of the flow by a handle connected to a threaded steam .​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

كلام جميل جداً


----------



## ٌROWDB (10 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات قيمة ،، وللاخوة كل الشكر على المجهود


----------



## saleh77 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين الكل


----------



## عايض (11 أكتوبر 2010)

خلاص ما اقدر اضيف كفيتو ووفيتو


----------



## م/احمد الشتري (5 فبراير 2012)

فعلا كلكم تستحقوا الشكر​


----------



## safa aldin (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (23 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## magdy2006 (23 يونيو 2012)

الله ينور عليكم ونتمنى المزيد وخاصة الصمامات الكهربية سرفو موتو ر


----------



## ecc1010 (3 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا والمسلمين أجمعين وإيانا
اللهم إغفر لى ولوالدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين*


----------



## virtualknight (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرا عالمعلومات


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد ان اضيف معلومة ان البلف GATE يستخدم للغلق التام او للفتح التام وليس للتحكم فى كمية المائع اما بلف globe فهو اساسا يستخدم فى التحكم فى كمية المائع وبانسبة للبلف gate لواستخدم للتحكم يحدث للسكينة اهتزازات تؤدى الى تلف البلف وتاكله


----------



## saad_aljuboury (20 أكتوبر 2012)

الفرق الثاني ان الكلوب يستخدم عادة في الضغوط العالية للبخار مثلا في محطات الحرارية 
والكيت فالف يستخدم في الضغوط الواطئة وليست العالية جدا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 يونيو 2013)

طيب ممكن حد يضيف معلومة عن ball valve


----------



## مى حريرى (16 يونيو 2013)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## yousefegyp (17 يونيو 2013)

غالبا محبس gate Valve يستخدم كمحبس قفل أما محبس Globe valve يستخدم فى التحكم بسريان المائع


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (17 يونيو 2013)

راااائع


----------



## ecc1010 (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا والمسلمين أجمعين
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين
ربنا إغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات


----------



## mya1963 (7 يوليو 2013)

لدي سؤال متى نستخدم 2way control valve و 3way control valve في دارة التكييف المركزي للمياة الباردة وشكرا لكم ولمجهودكم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا


----------



## عمارسامي (18 يوليو 2013)

اظن ان الاخوة كفوا وفوا ..


----------

